# Short?



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I was washing the boat today when all of the sudden the motor started tilting up on it's own. It's a 2008 Yam F150. I switched the batteries off before ittopped out. Waited a few minutes, switched the batteries back on. Didn't do it again.

Any ideas what could cause this? The boat/motor is still under warranty, but hate to take it to them if I don't have to.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Where was the water going at the time it happened?


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Have seen a relay on a 50 horse outboard do this. Took it off and cleaned up and it corrected the problem. This was on a jon boat we go hunting in. Might be something to check but not sure if this will be the problem in your case.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (3/7/2009)*Where was the water going at the time it happened?


I had finished washingthe boatand had just run/flushed the motor. Was wiping the boat down when it just started tilting up. I was no where near any of the switches.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

My Cape Horn did this not long ago.I took the cover off of my controls and cleaned the switch with lps no problems since. My sprinkler in the yard got mine.I was lucky to be outside at the time.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Kind a apples to oranges...but I was pullin my boat home from the launch and heard this crazy revving noise. Got it backed into the garage, walked to the back and realized that it was my port trim tab trying to trim up (for God knows how long:doh) I tried everything, crankin the moter, unplugging and plugging back in the power to the switch. Finally just got mad and pinched the line going to the motor housing and it stopped, and never has gone off again. I just hope it doesnt F'up while I'm running:banghead:banghead


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I had that happen with my I/O once. Turned out the up/down thumb-switch on the controls was no longer water proof. The rubber boot over the switches had let water get in.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FelixH (3/8/2009)*I had that happen with my I/O once. Turned out the up/down thumb-switch on the controls was no longer water proof. The rubber boot over the switches had let water get in.


I'm thinking the same thing..a switch somewhere.. intermittent problems are a PITA.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep, my problem appeared just like his... when washing the boat. Next time I washed the boat, I was very careful not to get any water on the controls. Then, after all was cleaned, I hit the controls with the hose to see if my suspicion was right.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. I guess whatever was wet has dried out since it hasn't happened again. I have a feeling it's the switch on the motor since that was the last area I was flooding with water. Hope it doesn't happen on the water.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Lightly press the trim switch on the control and see if it hangs up. Then try the switch on the cowling. Could be a weak spring in one of the switches. Could be a relay but my money would be on a switch. Could also been water in a connector, but Yamaha's are sealed pretty good.


----------



## Bustin Benjies (Aug 25, 2008)

Hada similarthing happen to me. Was underway and the starboard engine starts trimming up uncommanded. Pressed the starboard trim switch on the binnacle and the trim action stopped. Thought it was an isolated incident but after another trip we were cleaning the boat and the same happened again. Boat was still under warranty at the time so took it to the dealer with a discrepancy of "starboard engine trims up un-commanded" the corrective action from the dealer was "lubed binnacle trim switch"3.5 years later (and out of warranty) trim switch did not work at all. I was a bit suspect of the corrective action at the time of initial repair but since it worked I overlooked it....basically their corrective action of lubing a "sealed" switch resulted in complete failure(disentagration)of the switch later down the road. I called the dealer and explained what happened and was given a new switch at cost $39. Not a bad deal out of warranty IMO, took me about 15 minutes to R2 the switch. Moral of the story...don't accept a dealer corrective action of "lubed switch" on a sealed assy.:doh

Bustin Benjies :usaflag


----------



## majinf (May 23, 2008)

Sir,

I have a 225 Yamaha which I had rebuilt last year. And the Mechanic told me that Yamahas are known to have this problem. One good thing is you got it stoped. If not it would have burnt your tilt motor. This mechanic is knowledgeabl and a great marine mechanic. I have my boat at Sherman cove and I live in Crestview. One time I left the bateries on and thinking of this I went bach to Sherman Cover in the middle of the night to avoid any problems.

Mr. Day,my mechanic did not tell me what you should or if it will happen again. I just replaced my tilt motor. If you go to ebay you can get one for $160.00. If you buy it from a dealer it will run around $230.00. Good luck with this:usaflag


----------



## FlatWaterBandit (Sep 15, 2008)

I just had to replace my trim motor on my 140 Johnson because it did that.

I was on the water when it went up all by it's self. 

It burnt the motor before I could do anything. :banghead


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I also had that happen on my old bass boat with a 50 Mercury. It was the switch on the motor. It was going to cost me more than it was worth so I just unplugged it and used the switch on the throttle.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Ihad it happen to me on a 150 Johnson and also a 25 Suzuki...both times it was the relays for the tilt trim. Don't know about the Yammy's yet (knock on wood). Hope you get it figured out. Good luck.


----------

